
In Chilean desert, global thirst for lithium is fueling a 'water war' - privong
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-chile-lithium-water/in-chilean-desert-global-thirst-for-lithium-is-fueling-a-water-war-idUSKCN1LE16T
======
cjbenedikt
Speaks for itself. We never seem to learn.

